# TV LG 47LA6200 problema con Backlight



## esteban264 (Feb 13, 2017)

Hola que tal, les cuento mi problema, tengo un tv LG 47" mod. 47LA6200 el cual el backlight dejo de funcionar otra vez, porque anteriormente lo había reparado reemplazando un led quemado, el mismo estaba ubicado en la parte inferior del medio de la pantalla, antes que se quemara la primera vez, en ese lugar se notaba un leve oscurecimiento de la pantalla, como si estaría agotado un led en ese lugar, luego de poco tiempo se apago el backlight completo, dejando solo el sonido y la pantalla negra, sin brillo pero si se le daba mucha luz externa con una linterna, se podía ver algo. Me dispuse a reemplazar ese led, por uno digamos "genérico" de 3V. que me paso un amigo que repara tv, al led quemado cuando quise quitarlo se desarmo completamente, que de alguna forma facilito quitarlo. Luego del reemplazo, y armado el tv, volvió a funcionar el backlight, pero solo por 15 días, es lo que funcionó el tv luego de su "reparación", el detalle es que en sus pocos días de reparado, en el mismo lugar del led reemplazado, se notaba el mismo oscurecimiento. 
Ahora tengo varias dudas, y quisiera que me recomendaran que hacer:
1º Reemplazar otra vez el led por uno original, segun una pagina de venta tiene el siguiente detalle del led: 
    Corriente directa (IF): 400 mA 
    Pulso corriente directa (IFp): 650 ma 
    Maxima corriente inversa (IR): 25 ma 
    Consumo de energía (PD): 1460 mw 
    Temperatura de funcionamiento (Topr): 30 ~ 90 ° c 
    Temperatura de almacenamiento, Tstg:-40 ~ + 100 c 
    Chip temperatura de Ensamble (Tj): 135 c 
    Voltaje DIRECTO (VF): 3.05-3.65 V (250 ma) 
    Brillo: 23.5 CD (250 ma) 
    Área de Color: la luz blanca fría: x, y: 0.2960 0.2960 (250 ma) Temperatura de Color: 8500-30000 k
    Tamaño: 3.5x2. 8x0. 6 m m (L x A x H), Superficie brillante d = 2.0mm






2º Reemplazar la tira completa de led.






3º O el problema puede estar en la fuente:






Sin nada mas que agregar, agradezco desde ya sus aportes y opiniones. Saludos.


----------



## skynetronics (Feb 13, 2017)

Los sistemas de backlight en los LG suelen fallar mucho, sobre todo en la serie LA, que suele ser la misma que las LN.

Por eso mismo, no creo que tu problema esté en la fuente. Seguramente el led que te pasó tu amigo no tiene las mismas características que el led que estás tratando de reemplazar. Reemplaza la tira o si vas a repararla, asegúrate que sea con un led usado en el mismo tipo de tira LG (un led de tira Samsung no tendría las mismas prestaciones que uno de una tira LG o viceversa, al menos así ha pasado con mi experiencia).


----------



## hellfire4 (Feb 13, 2017)

El chasis en LB33B.

El manual de ese modelo justamente solo esta accesible pagando, pero se pudo conseguir otro que tiene justamente el mismo chasis:

CHASSIS : LB33B
MODEL : 55LA62** 55LA62**-T*

Espero que les valga


----------



## esteban264 (Feb 13, 2017)

Gracias *skynetronics* , vere que puedo conseguir, aparentemente es mas sencillo reemplazar la tira completa ya que no debo soldar nada, ya que es tan pequeño el led que al soldarlo nose si puedo dañarlo a exponerlo a temperatura tan alta, pero sera un led para LG con esas caracteristicas y gracias *hellfire4* por el manual.


----------



## Djpinchi (Feb 14, 2017)

Hola, yo tengo el mismo problema con mi lg 50LA620S. O al menos eso creo porque se queda con la pantalla negra aunque se oye y se intullen sombras, pero me hace dudar el led de encendido ya que parpadea 3o cuatro veces cuando la enciendo(podria ser la fuente de alimentacion?) si fueran los leds me podriais orientar para conseguir las barras led sueltas (he visto el pack completo y es muy caro) o al menos donde comprar los led sueltos y compatibles? Gracias de antemano


----------



## esteban264 (Feb 15, 2017)

Hola *Djpinchi* , en mi caso hace lo mismo, es decir, cuando enciende prende por un segundo, y cuando lo apago también, pero la primera vez que me paso lo solucione cambiando un led del backlight, a los led lo estoy por comprar por la pagina de mercadolibre Argentina, ya que en mi ciudad no se consiguen. Saludos.


----------



## esteban264 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hola, luego de una semana de espera, les cuento como me fue, primero revise el led  "genérico" que puse como reemplazo y sorpresa, no estaba quemado, aparentemente la soldadura que había hecho no estaba bien, porque me dispuse a probar uno por uno todos los leds del panel (54 leds) para sacar esa conclusión. El Backlight volvió a funcionar, reemplace de nuevo el led, ya que compre uno original de LG.
Ahora, me surgió otro problema, digamos de detalle visual:











Eso es con colores uniformes, pero con un video se ve asi:











Ahora, esta claro que algunos difusores o reflectores se despegaron y otros se mancharon, obviamente los volveré a pegar y limpiar.









Agradecería mucho su opinión y en especial sugerencias y concejos en este nuevo problema. Saludos.


----------



## skynetronics (Feb 25, 2017)

Es normal que ocurra eso. Estas cosas generalmente ocurren cuando uno reemplaza un led quemado y no pega correctamente los difusores de luz. 

Habrá que limpiarlos bien (en caso de estar manchados) y fijarlos con un pegamento de calidad, que idealmente no opaque los difusores.


----------



## esteban264 (Feb 28, 2017)

Hola, les comento que realice la limpieza y pegue los difusores que estaban sueltos, mejoro bastante y aquí les muestro como quedo:





















Para pegar los difusores use Poxipol Transparente, anteriormente había usado la Gotita que en exceso opacaron algunos.

Por último quiero agradecer nuevamente a *hellfire4* por su ayuda y en especial a *skynetronics* por sus consejos. Un saludo a toda esta gran comunidad.


----------



## paulandrina (Nov 9, 2018)

hola mi problema es el siguiente,es con este modelo de televisor. perdi el control remoto, y intentando utilizar el smart con los botones dl tele, lo reinicie de fabrica. la cuestion es que me deja pasar hasta el paso 5 en terminos y condiciones cuando acepto todo se clava. no me deja volver atras ni continuar. (siempre con los botonesdel tele). alguien sabe que puedo hacer. necesito ayuda por favor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2018)

Compra un control remoto nuevo.


----------



## paulandrina (Nov 10, 2018)

Se solucionara?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 10, 2018)

El acceso a modo servicio es por control remoto.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Nov 10, 2018)

Pero eso que hizo no fue entrar al modo de servicio, fue restablecer el televisor con los valores de fábrica.
O sea, algo muy común y con acceso para los usuarios.

Si no pasa de aceptar el acuerdo de términos y condiciones, puede ser porque se tenga que leer esos términos o porque el firmware está dañado.


----------



## belmy (Mar 5, 2020)

Hola alguien me puede decir si la placa main de un LG 42LA6200 es compatible con el 47LA6200. Gracias


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 5, 2020)

Es muy posible que sí y sin realizar ningún tipo de ajustes, a menos que los parámetros del display sean diferentes por el modelo.
Podría ser que la imagen aparezca invertida y con solarización, pero eso se resuelve en el modo de servicio.
Solo comprueba que la tarjeta sea el modelo EAX648721 0511.01


----------



## belmy (Mar 5, 2020)

La que me ofrecen es un main de 42LA6200, EAX64872106 (1.0)


----------



## D@rkbytes (Mar 5, 2020)

Yo pienso que no debe haber problemas.


----------



## belmy (Mar 6, 2020)

Buenas tardes, hay alguna posibilidad de conseguir placa main de 47LA6200, o de 47LN5700, o de 42LA6200? porque mi contacto vendió la placa lamentablemente. Lo peor que la tenia a muy buen precio.


----------

